# Do you wipe your dog's mouth after drinking?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Never occurred to me! I just let him dribble. That's the beauty of stone floors...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sam is a messy drinker too, but i just let him dribble on the kitchen lamenate floor (which he does... leaves a long trail.. LOL) and i just wipe it up at some point.. or he re-licks it up a min later.. lol


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Sometimes, if its really bad! Most of the time he drinks and then heads straight for the closest person and dries his mouth on our pants. :yuck:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MisterBailey said:


> Sometimes, if its really bad! Most of the time he drinks and then heads straight for the closest person and dries his mouth on our pants. :yuck:


I wouldn't encourage that.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I DO - Maddie is a SLOB!!!!!!!!! :yuck:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we do when she snorkels in her water bowl! we had to move the bowl to the kitchen to save our carpets. it is her new favorite thing to lay down with her face in the bowl (wet to her eyes!) and blow bubbles with her nose- then act like a nut biting the bubbles! such a dork!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we do when she snorkels in her water bowl! we had to move the bowl to the kitchen to save our carpets. it is her new favorite thing to lay down with her face in the bowl (wet to her eyes!) and blow bubbles with her nose- then act like a nut biting the bubbles! such a dork!


That is really funny! I'd love to see a video of that!


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

> we do when she snorkels in her water bowl! we had to move the bowl to the kitchen to save our carpets. it is her new favorite thing to lay down with her face in the bowl (wet to her eyes!) and blow bubbles with her nose- then act like a nut biting the bubbles! such a dork!


Mackenzie does the same thing! She'll stare into the water then dive in blowing several rounds of bubbles. I was wondering if she likes the way it feels, or if the process cleans out her nose! Either way, we have to wipe her mouth or she'd drip throughout the house.

A video? We'll need to have the camera ready!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted sometimes. I never "intentionally" wipe his mouth, but he sometimes wipes it on me...so does that count??  He's a very sloppy drinker, and we keep a hand towel on the floor in the kitchen by his water dish so we can clean up after him. :doh:


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I voted sometimes. I never "intentionally" wipe his mouth, but he sometimes wipes it on me...so does that count??  He's a very sloppy drinker, and we keep a hand towel on the floor in the kitchen by his water dish so we can clean up after him. :doh:


 
MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doh: except for some reason they totally MISS the stupid towel on the floor...... :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If a Golden drinks in front of me in my kitchen or something, yes. In their crates, on the carpet in here, nah... never


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wipe up the laminate floor but not his mouth.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sometimes wipe Beau's mouth. When he first started some of his medication, he was drinking a ton of water and just dribbled all the time. But it has improved some now so only sometimes I need the towel. I did put one down in front of the water bowl and it helped some.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy isnt too bad, but I have noticed that my sock has been getting wetter when I go into the kitchen lately..


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Both of mine must evidently be neat drinkers because this has not been a problem. Now Abby does get her mouth wiped after an excessive drooling spell over food that she is begging for. That drool is slimy & disgusting!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we do when she snorkels in her water bowl! we had to move the bowl to the kitchen to save our carpets. it is her new favorite thing to lay down with her face in the bowl (wet to her eyes!) and blow bubbles with her nose- then act like a nut biting the bubbles! such a dork!


Sienna used to do this all the time- it was hysterical. During the summer we used to fill up a kiddie pool and she'd go to town making snorkeling noises ... also chasing the debris that floated around from her jumping in and out.:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I don't, but I should invest in a bib


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Our Bailey is a very sloppy drinker, for that reason we place a rug under the water bowl. I think he is oblivious to the fact that, when he is finished drinking water will just spill over his jowls. LOL!
We do use a towel to wipe his mouth when his mouth gets lathered up over the smell and anticipation of beef (pork or chicken) leftovers. Riley isn't a sloppy drinker, although he does get "lathered-up" at times. 

~Jackie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Only if it's a margarita - don't wanna waste the tequila!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have rather neat drinkers. Perhaps because I used a no spill funnel kind of bowl for a long time and changed to a regular stainless steel one when they were all grown. There is a placemat under their water bowl in case of drippings and I very rarely see any drops on the floor.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope, and I don't wipe thier bootys when the poo either! LOL


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I voted for sometimes. Lucy isn't a messy drinker, but Desi is. When we have company, I'll wipe her off so the company doesn't get a lapful of wet dog mouth.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Only if it's a margarita - don't wanna waste the tequila!!


:bowl::bowl::bowl:Amen to that! LOL!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I answered yes though I really only have to wipe up after Max but he makes up for the other three he needs a body towel. LOL


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted sometimes.

mason's a pretty neat drinker but whenever he finishes his dinner he thinks his mouth is dirty and he rubs his mouth across my couches!LOL anyway his mouth isn't dirty, he never leaves anything on the couches guess he just feels its dirty!:

Debbie & mason


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson and Tag both come over and wipe their mouths on whoever is available. :

Delilah drinks like a little lady. No mess! No need to wipe her mouth.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy's not messy when she drinks...her cousin Payne on the other hand!!!!! Yes, we wipe him when he's here.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I pretty much leave things to nature with water dripping unless I see them coming to put their heads on my lap!!!! Then I grab a towel, kleenex or whatever is close to avoid getting an unexpected drenching.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> Nope, and I don't wipe thier bootys when the poo either! LOL


....except when they come in with some on their feathering...... :doh:


----------

